# Toshiba Regza 55



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Working on finishing our HT. Sound is huge, so need to replace our 42' with at least a 50' screen. Right now I can get a 55' Toshiba Regza LCD 1080, 120 for under $900. I can also get a 55' Vizio LED 1080, 120 for about $1099. And of course for about $1499 I could get a new 55' Mitsu LCD 1080, 120 ... what do you folks think of those choices? Not very familiar with any of them, so I am looking for some knowledge from you. As always, thanks and hit them straight!! :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's the Mitsubishi Unisen for that price, I'd take that without any hesitation.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

It is the Unisen and actually it is $1399. very tempting!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mitsubishi it is then. :T


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Any reason you have not considered plasma?


----------

